# Awwww



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Earlier this evening a young boy of about 9 tried to sell me roses which I didn't want... he told me only 20 pounds madame, I told him I didn't want them but I would give him something... I gave him 50LE and I thought he was going to kiss me. I walked away into a shop only to find him waiting for me outside and he had taken a rose and wrapped it in some foil and found a pin to attach it to me.

Later I was waiting to cross the road and I just couldn't seem to get into the flow of traffic, I felt a hand in mine and there was my boy who took my hand and crossed the road with me.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats the extremes of Egypt
Great humility and kindness from the most unexpected source.

A more "middle of the road" place you will not find.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Earlier this evening a young boy of about 9 tried to sell me roses which I didn't want... he told me only 20 pounds madame, I told him I didn't want them but I would give him something... I gave him 50LE and I thought he was going to kiss me. I walked away into a shop only to find him waiting for me outside and he had taken a rose and wrapped it in some foil and found a pin to attach it to me.
> 
> Later I was waiting to cross the road and I just couldn't seem to get into the flow of traffic, I felt a hand in mine and there was my boy who took my hand and crossed the road with me.


Excuse me for being cynical but he probably would have cursed you if you didn't give him any money


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Excuse me for being cynical but he probably would have cursed you if you didn't give him any money




Don't spoil it for me... I was touched, the boy came to find me with the rose and later on when he took me across the road I hadn't even seen him.

I am looking for positives in everything today...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't spoil it for me... I was touched, the boy came to find me with the rose and later on when he took me across the road I hadn't even seen him.
> 
> I am looking for positives in everything today...


Sorry  

We all need positives right now


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Sorry
> 
> We all need positives right now


Yea - you bad person - don't burst her bubble - she needs it :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

:sorry:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Yea - you bad person - don't burst her bubble - she needs it :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:




I do indeed... it really cheered me up and I need it, things are not good for me just now,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

and I should think so to:whoo:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Earlier this evening a young boy of about 9 tried to sell me roses which I didn't want... he told me only 20 pounds madame, I told him I didn't want them but I would give him something... I gave him 50LE and I thought he was going to kiss me. I walked away into a shop only to find him waiting for me outside and he had taken a rose and wrapped it in some foil and found a pin to attach it to me.
> 
> Later I was waiting to cross the road and I just couldn't seem to get into the flow of traffic, I felt a hand in mine and there was my boy who took my hand and crossed the road with me.


That made my day.

:clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Earlier this evening a young boy of about 9 tried to sell me roses which I didn't want... he told me only 20 pounds madame, I told him I didn't want them but I would give him something... I gave him 50LE and I thought he was going to kiss me. I walked away into a shop only to find him waiting for me outside and he had taken a rose and wrapped it in some foil and found a pin to attach it to me.
> 
> Later I was waiting to cross the road and I just couldn't seem to get into the flow of traffic, I felt a hand in mine and there was my boy who took my hand and crossed the road with me.


Ahhh....how lovely  and nice to know some family will have a decent meal tonight...well done Maiden :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwww is the Perfect title, thanks for sharing Maiden, I'm smiling just picturing it


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Earlier this evening a young boy of about 9 tried to sell me roses which I didn't want... he told me only 20 pounds madame, I told him I didn't want them but I would give him something... I gave him 50LE and I thought he was going to kiss me. I walked away into a shop only to find him waiting for me outside and he had taken a rose and wrapped it in some foil and found a pin to attach it to me.
> 
> Later I was waiting to cross the road and I just couldn't seem to get into the flow of traffic, I felt a hand in mine and there was my boy who took my hand and crossed the road with me.


When I read the head of the thread, the one you see when you roll over the title, I thought that the story ends at the first line but reading through made me thrilled.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

aykalam said:


> Excuse me for being cynical but he probably would have cursed you if you didn't give him any money


Some of them don't, they got used to the disappointments in life better than many of us.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwww.... so sweet!!
Occasionally.....JUST occasionally.....something heartwarming happens in Egypt, and restores your faith in people!!
Tomorrow, he'll be back, to introduce you to his single older brother!!
Nice one, Maiden!!!


----------

